# Roscoe and Oko



## sport_dog18

Took a new picture of my two today. Roscoe is 10years and Oko is 3 Months


----------



## Herzo

Aw, so cute.


----------



## rudebwoy03

great looking dogs


----------



## nfedyk

Such beautiful dogs.


----------



## petguides.co

looks cute


----------

